# Parking in Wexford Town Centre



## bercs (9 Sep 2010)

Hi 
Travelling to Wexford town this weekend. I usually park at the cinema but looking for a better alternative.  Can anyone suggest convenient place to park near Main Street and any info on pay and display rates would be appreciated.

many thanks


----------



## Slaphead (10 Sep 2010)

free after 6 i think, maybe 7, theres loads around, Dunnes, or where the Library is,


----------



## Green (10 Sep 2010)

[broken link removed]

If you need something more secure you could park in Whites hotel...


----------



## T McGibney (10 Sep 2010)

bercs said:


> Hi
> Travelling to Wexford town this weekend. I usually park at the cinema but looking for a better alternative.  Can anyone suggest convenient place to park near Main Street and any info on pay and display rates would be appreciated.
> 
> many thanks



Along the Quay?  Bride Street Church offers all-day parking for €3. Rowe Street Church beside Main Street and the Opera House also offers paid parking, don't know the cost but I can't imagine it is that expensive.


----------



## j26 (10 Sep 2010)

Rowe St church carpark is only a couple of quid, I think, and is only about 100m from the centre of the Main St near the Bullring (the statue of the Pikeman).


----------



## bercs (10 Sep 2010)

thanks a mil for all the replies - really helpful


----------

